# Halfords Click and dont collect.



## markharry66 (6 Aug 2015)

Placed order for some tyres last Sat, only to be informed by non interested staff member in Orpington store that they would be in store for tuesday.
No shock we are on thursday still not there what a pile of toss.


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (6 Aug 2015)

Could you have got them online and delivered at home?


----------



## markharry66 (6 Aug 2015)

they were cheap as 3 for 2. But not worth hassle worst service ever came across.


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2015)

I've never had any issue in Sutton. They phone to say when the stuff is in


----------



## drummerbod (6 Aug 2015)

Had multiple issues with their Click & Fail service in various branches. They don't ring you if it doesn't come in. I complained to their Customer Services at HO and they weren't interested. Email I sent below:

"_Hi,
Your Click & Collect service is broken. Here's why...
30451213 - Pickup from store 1pm 7th May - Mineral oil in but brake pads missing.
30224413 - Pickup from store 1pm 28th Nov - Chainring Bolt Tool no longer available.
30205289 - Pickup from store 1pm 13th Nov - Ergon Grips not in, another two days.

In all cases I wasn't contacted to state the product wasn't in resulting in many wasted trips.

Also, big Click & Collect sign above your main desk. But they don't do Click & Collect for bike parts. Nowhere above the Bike main desk does it state Click & Collect.

I would have sent this using your Webform but... it's broken as well. No SUBMIT button. Attached screenshot from website._"


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Aug 2015)

I just popped down to Halfords for a new BB. The guy said "£19.99 please"... I said, "it's only £12.99 on your website." he said, "It is, would you like me to click and collect for you?"... i said yes, and he did the gubbins on an ipad and sold me it for £12.99


----------



## Jayaly (6 Aug 2015)

Watford branch click and collect was pretty shambolic when I tried. I thought it would be like other click and collect services I'd used and would let me get in and get out quick instead of trying to find stuff at the same time as chasing a turbo toddler up and down the aisles. Instead they couldn't find the order, had to ask me for details of everything that was on it, then had to go round collecting half the items off the shelves while I pinned him down by the checkout. Took a good 20 minutes in total.

To be fair, they were pretty good when I bought a car seat though. Threw in a retaining strap for free when it turned out I needed one and the person who checked the fit hadn't warned me at the time.


----------



## G3CWI (6 Aug 2015)

Sounds like a nationwide problem. I have had the same happen up here in Macc.


----------



## Rustybucket (6 Aug 2015)

I ordered some Thule roof bars & Bike rack from the Staines store through click & collect. Went and picked them up on Monday and they fitted them all for me. I guess some stores are better than others.

I have had bad experiences at the the Hanger Lane branch!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Aug 2015)

Halfords click and collect is awful, but on the upside I have had at least £100 of free stuff because of it. Just make sure you kick up a fuss with the manager and sometimes they will give you free stuff or knock money off your order.


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Aug 2015)

never had a problem at the warrington branch with click n collect, just to add to the melting pot.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (6 Aug 2015)

Never had a problem with click 'n' collect at my local Halfords in Carlisle... and often get an 'it's here' message from our very own @Sandra6


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Aug 2015)

My local Halfords always phones the next day of placing the order saying it won't be there till next week or so 
No hardship, as it's on my way home.


----------



## Brava210 (6 Aug 2015)

I ordered some Shimano 520 clipless pedals on click and collect
When I went to collect they were not there, the chap said they would be here in the morning which they were, because of my wasted trip, all of 2 miles they gave them to me for free


----------



## Brandane (6 Aug 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> I just popped down to Halfords for a new BB. The guy said "£19.99 please"... I said, "it's only £12.99 on your website." he said, "It is, would you like me to click and collect for you?"... i said yes, and he did the gubbins on an ipad and sold me it for £12.99


I thought that story was going to end with you being told to go home and then come back to collect the purchase the next day . Not often we see a Halfords story with a happy ending, although it is a daft situation that stuff in their branches is more expensive than on-line.


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Aug 2015)

Never had a problem with the Kingsway branch in Derby. Picked up an armband for the Drama Queen's phone for a quid the other day...


----------



## Sandra6 (6 Aug 2015)

You didn't hear it from me, but there is a problem with the service now that click and collect and order and collect have been merged. 
If the item is in stock you can go and get it straight away, just give the guys time to pick it off the shelf for you. 
If its being delivered to store for you the computer likes to say it'll be there after one the next day, what the computer doesn't know is that the delivery guys don't arrive til 3 some days, and sometimes he doesn't arrive at all. 
When orders come in nice helpful people like myself, thanks @Ffoeg , will ring you to let you know. It's really useful if you either answer your phone or check your messages. 
Unfortunately if you order an item online that isn't a stock line nobody in the store knows about it until it turns up, or you do. So with the best will in the world we can't let you know it isn't there. 
If you don't fancy a wasted journey then pick up the phone, but help us out by knowing the order number, or atleast what you've ordered . " it was a white bike" isn't very helpful at all.
If something goes wrong give the store time to remedy it, if you're really upset tell the manager, please don't ring head office or they take away our tea and biscuits.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Aug 2015)

Never had a problem. In fact used click and collect this week to purchase 10 innertubes (9 decent conti tubes) and 2 packs of skabs. Cost me £25 with discounts.

It took about 10 days for the order to come through - I'm in no rush (why is everyone in a rush to get stuff). I did phone the store late last week as to the whereabouts of the order. The told me they were waiting for the Skabs.

I got a phone call weds morning to tell me everything was in. I went and picked it up. Cue 10 inner-tubes stuffed into my back pockets.

Some people are just perpetual moaners.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Aug 2015)

Apparently I was the first ever to do a "halfords ebay collect" 
The wee boy at the till was surprised, it is very popular in the Braehead branch, not here ... but I live here, not in Braehead!


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (6 Aug 2015)

I had a problem with Evans on chain links to collect in store where the website said they were ready to collect, but they hadn't arrived yet when I got there. The Evans guy gave me a 9-speed chain link for my troubles for free, so it wasn't a wasted trip.


----------



## bpsmith (6 Aug 2015)

My local Halfords never has my parcel when I go there to collect based on the dates advised during ordering. Ok, I haven't had a phone call. When they tell me not to try and collect until I do get a call, but no call comes, what do I do?

On the last twice that my parcel wasn't there, they promised to call me when it arrived. 5 days later I attend the store only to be told that it came in 4 days ago. No reason for lack of call.

I don't think people are impatient, they just expect to have it when they are told it will be there. Hardly a big ask?

As far as the staff are concerned, clearly it isn't their fault at the store, so am always polite and never take it out on them.

Shocking way to do business though.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (7 Aug 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> never had a problem at the warrington branch with click n collect, just to add to the melting pot.



I have had an issue with the Warrington branch.

Click and Collect is in on the correct day, but they have a habit of calling me at about 8am to tell me it's arrived. Usually when I have worked a late shift till 3am the day before


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Aug 2015)

Halfords have a 75% failure rate for me over click and collect. I am usually trying to get an exceptional bargain, but nonetheless the system is a joke and just reinforces the opinion of 'total muppetry' that they have. It probably won't stop me trying when a good bargain comes up, but will stop me buying anything with a normal price.


----------



## Boyfrom64 (7 Aug 2015)

I work in the Logistics sector and I can tell you that halfords is working very hard to improve there supply chain. However, how soon the improvements will come is the big question!
One thing I do know, is that the senior management team in halfords is determined to get it right and I believe they will.

For the record, I do not work for the Logistics company who halfords use but like all industries, the Logistics sector is very incestuous and having been in the industry for quite some time I have a good network of conatacts.


----------



## drummerbod (7 Aug 2015)

The issue is not whether the product has arrived. It's the customer service aspect that fails. If you are told that an item will be in by a time\day and the item hasn't arrived then contact from the shop would avoid the frustration.

It may well be that the Halfords system doesn't alert them to an overdue product. If it doesn't then that is a major flaw in a Click & Collect service.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Aug 2015)

drummerbod said:


> The issue is not whether the product has arrived. It's the customer service aspect that fails. If you are told that an item will be in by a time\day and the item hasn't arrived then contact from the shop would avoid the frustration.
> 
> It may well be that the Halfords system doesn't alert them to an overdue product. If it doesn't then that is a major flaw in a Click & Collect service.



The store doesnt seem to have a clue you are expecting the stuff so when it doesnt come in the first they know about it is when you turn up for it.


----------



## DaveReading (7 Aug 2015)

I've had two out of three OK experiences with Click and Collect at our local Halfords (Winnersh). 

But don't get me started about The Works - I'm still waiting for that Fauso Coppi book recommended on here, ordered two weeks ago to collect within 3-5 working days, no sign of it at all yet.


----------



## Philh (7 Aug 2015)

I use this a lot and I have never has a problem, they telephone to confirm when to expect the order

What is a problem for them is to work out the 10% BC discount, they only need to enter the discount, not to do any mental arithmetic. It is hilarious seeing them run round trying to find a calculator, often they ask me if I know what 10% of whatever is and they seem genuinely surprised that I can work it out in my head.

Saying all that I would never ever trust Halfords to do any work on my bikes or my cars


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Aug 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> I just popped down to Halfords for a new BB. The guy said "£19.99 please"... I said, "it's only £12.99 on your website." he said, "It is, would you like me to click and collect for you?"... i said yes, and he did the gubbins on an ipad and sold me it for £12.99




A good old fashioned trick

Did this with PCWord a few years ago.

Wanted a small travelling netbook, and went in to try it ot.

£200 more expensive than their on-line cost.

After long discussion manager still refused to charge the internet price.

Nipped outside, used phone to buy and collect from Currys next door (same Company), went back in and asked for the same manager.

Took great delight in showing him the receipt and collection details..... and explained why h had lost the sale

He was fuming, but couldn't do a thing


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Aug 2015)

I've used C&C at Halfords on York Rd in Leeds and though I've occasionally not had a phone call, the items gave always been there when I've popped in.
It does bug me that you can't collect bike stuff at the big click and collect desk downstairs where there is very rarely a queue, but you have to go upstairs to the usually very busy bike section.
Apart from the bike rack I bought, which I had to go back downstairs for because that's a car part, apparently...

I did have a problem with a C&C order at the Halifax branch where I found some of the items missing when I got home. Fair play though, they not only replaced the missing items without quibble, but they gave me three packs of SIS hydro tabs free for my trouble.


----------



## FrankCrank (8 Aug 2015)

........no issues with Reading Branch (Rose Kiln Lane), several successful click purchases.

Hard to beat their special offers, 3 for 2 etc, wouldn't care if it's a few days late - saving dosh would override this every time for me............


----------



## moo (8 Aug 2015)

Service seems to vary by store. I've settled on one which is a little further to travel, but they always text/call me.

I'll be testing their competence on Tuesday by requesting a price match on 2 of the 3 items I've ordered via click&collect. It takes some of the staff 5 minutes to enter the BC discount...


----------



## ClichéGuevara (8 Aug 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> A good old fashioned trick
> 
> Did this with PCWord a few years ago.
> 
> ...




I popped into Halfords to buy some bits I'd seen on line. I didn't order them as I wanted to see them to make sure they were what I wanted. When I got to the checkout, the price was considerably higher than I'd worked out from the website. The assistant apologised, and said he couldn't match the price, so I declined the sale, but got myself comfy on one of their display racks, and sat with my phone ordering the bits. The signal was crap and it was taking an age. The manager spotted me and asked what I was doing, so I explained.

He went red at the obviously ridiculous situation and gave me a better price than the web.

I've got to say, I've generally found the staff in both local Halfords very helpful, but bits of the system they have to work in are ripe for improvement.

Not really a Halfords issue, but I'm pretty laid back, but one thing that irritates me from any provider is when I get told delivery dates that they should know they can't make, especially when I've take the time to explain I'm not in a rush and prefer a definite date even if it's a week or two.


----------



## DaveReading (9 Aug 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Apart from the bike rack I bought, which I had to go back downstairs for because that's a car part, apparently...



I've been searching for ages for one of those racks that allows you to carry a bike on the back of your bike.


----------



## bpsmith (9 Aug 2015)

I reserved a tool cabinet set yesterday, after they emailed me with a good flash sale offer. Got to my nearest store, after reserving at home, only to find they didn't have them in stock. They looked everywhere and not there, before realising that they were on display! Surely there's a way to differentiate stock?

Reserved for my next nearest store, after they told me there were 3 showing up there. Looking to collect later...fingers crossed...


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Aug 2015)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I popped into Halfords to buy some bits I'd seen on line. I didn't order them as I wanted to see them to make sure they were what I wanted. When I got to the checkout, the price was considerably higher than I'd worked out from the website. The assistant apologised, and said he couldn't match the price, so I declined the sale, but got myself comfy on one of their display racks, and sat with my phone ordering the bits. The signal was crap and it was taking an age. The manager spotted me and asked what I was doing, so I explained.
> 
> He went red at the obviously ridiculous situation and gave me a better price than the web.
> 
> ...



To be fair, the staff at York Rd, Leeds have offered several times to check if what I'm buying is cheaper online before they put the sale through the till. I know the drill now, so I'll ask if its cheaper or will have already checked and have reserved it online by the time i get to the till.
They've never had a problem price matching Wiggle or other retailers either.


----------



## bpsmith (9 Aug 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> To be fair, the staff at York Rd, Leeds have offered several times to check if what I'm buying is cheaper online before they put the sale through the till. I know the drill now, so I'll ask if its cheaper or will have already checked and have reserved it online by the time i get to the till.
> They've never had a problem price matching Wiggle or other retailers either.


That's interesting. Is Wiggle anywhere near your Halfords store?


----------



## jefmcg (9 Aug 2015)

Halfords have a price match policy, and they even match prices with themselves.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...52_productId_945392_langId_-1_categoryId_null

(and definitely with Wiggle)


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Aug 2015)

bpsmith said:


> That's interesting. Is Wiggle anywhere near your Halfords store?


No, I just print off the details from the Wiggle website and show it in store when collecting.


----------



## bpsmith (9 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Halfords have a price match policy, and they even match prices with themselves.
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...52_productId_945392_langId_-1_categoryId_null
> 
> (and definitely with Wiggle)


Cool. Thanks.

Didn't realise that they matched Any online price, aside from the stated exclusions. Good to know!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Aug 2015)

I always check prices on their website first as sometimes the prices can be far apart.between website and store..
I got three Schwalbe Land Cruiser tyres in their 3 for 2 deal recently at £9 a tyre...

Staff in Greenock branch are most helpful...
I have had some stuff not in stock after it says it is. 
If I'm getting a bargain, I can wait....


----------



## bpsmith (9 Aug 2015)

Waiting isn't the issue. Actually getting there to collect and it's not there is.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2015)

W/boro branch is good on click and collect


----------



## BrynCP (10 Aug 2015)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I've got to say, I've generally found the staff in both local Halfords very helpful, but bits of the system they have to work in are ripe for improvement.



Unfortunately I have had the exact opposite with two of the Hull branches.

The staff in Clough Road refuse to take my British Cycling card stating different reasons each time. Both times Customer Services have had to send me a gift card to cover what I should have had.

The staff in St. Andrew's Quay stand around chatting while I wait 20 minutes for a click and collect order. They stated because the order contained bike stuff, the bike hut had to process it, which is just not correct.

I only use Halfords if it's either very cheap or I am desperate.


----------



## NorvernRob (10 Aug 2015)

They've done it to me several times on sale items. I've gone to pickup, there's nothing there and it never turns up. It's annoying as the stuff can be really cheap, one time I did get a Gore windproof gilet and Gore jersey for £35, when everywhere else the gilet alone was £50. It's usually those kind of deals that don't turn up in the store, which makes it even worse!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (10 Aug 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> I just popped down to Halfords for a new BB. The guy said "£19.99 please"... I said, "it's only £12.99 on your website." he said, "It is, would you like me to click and collect for you?"... i said yes, and he did the gubbins on an ipad and sold me it for £12.99


they did that for me with a garmin 200…


----------



## jefmcg (10 Aug 2015)

alecstilleyedye said:


> they did that for me with a garmin 200…


As I mentioned upthread, they now price match with themselves, so that will save you a bit of faff.


----------



## Sandra6 (13 Aug 2015)

If you think Halfords is bad try m&s. 
Ordered some school uniform, chose Thursday for collection.
Complete transaction and it tells me my order will be ready after 12 unless it's a food order which will be ready on the day of collection. 
Then comes an email to say it'll be ready on Thursday.
This morning's email declares it is ready for collection. Orders can be collected after 12. 
Is it ready or not?!


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Aug 2015)

Took advantage of the flash sale online (extra 10%off everything, including sale items) at lunchtime today and ordered to pick up from the Halifax store.
Got a text approx 1hr after placing the order to say it was ready and collected it on my way home from work. 
Was in the store for under 5 mins and back on my way.
Can't fault them.


----------



## DaveReading (14 Aug 2015)

My attempt to Click and Collect the Fausto Coppi book from The Works was a dismal failure.

No communication from them at all about the order, just an email yesterday (after waiting a month) to say that my payment was being refunded.

To add insult to injury, I now appear to be on their mailing list for daft offers I have no interest in.


----------



## L Q (15 Aug 2015)

I ordered the CX team on the flash sale today, couldn't collect it from Lincoln and the nearest branch with stock is Grimsby so I get a phone call 20 mins afterr placing the order and as I ordered the 57.5cm frame the sales assistant asked me if I am 7ft tall. I did lol.

Going to pop into Lincoln tomorrow and see if they will take over the order for me.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (15 Aug 2015)

I have clicked to collect from Halfrauds three times and when i have gone to collect they have not had the item in stock.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (26 Aug 2015)

Came home from work tonight and ordered a ladies Subway 1 for a colleague. I then ate my grub, nipped down to the store and picked it up.

Totally fuss free: in and out of the store in around 5mins. With their 'spend and save' discount, British Cycling discount and Quidco I saved £50.

We must be lucky in Carlisle as I've never had a problem shopping there


----------



## Sandra6 (26 Aug 2015)

You are indeed lucky @Ffoeg


----------



## hedder2212 (26 Aug 2015)

I've never had a issue either and I use them all the time. The Walsall store is practically my second home.
As im always repairing bikes for family/friends im always in there buying tyres, tubes, chains, cassettes etc,never had a issue with click and collect apart from when they didn't have a cassette lock ring tool that I needed but the bike hut guy just gave me one out of their own tool kit. Ive even turned up 5 mins after reserving items and it says itll be a hour before they are ready and staff have been great. When I do a bulk buy too (usually when im building a bike from scratch) the manager will give me a small discount to say thanks.
Though I have to say the store I used to work for (Cannock) was absolutely useless.


----------



## Smurfy (27 Aug 2015)

I never had a problem with click and collect. They always called me to say it was ready, then I went and collected it. Couldn't have been simpler or easier.


----------



## potsy (19 Sep 2015)

Ordered a couple of tyres on the 'click & collect' service on the 3rd September, still waiting for notification that they are ready but I have just received an email asking me to review my purchase 

I actually found the same tyres much cheaper elsewhere and have been using them for nearly 2 weeks


----------



## midlife (19 Sep 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> Came home from work tonight and ordered a ladies Subway 1 for a colleague. I then ate my grub, nipped down to the store and picked it up.
> 
> Totally fuss free: in and out of the store in around 5mins. With their 'spend and save' discount, British Cycling discount and Quidco I saved £50.
> 
> We must be lucky in Carlisle as I've never had a problem shopping there



In and out of Haslfords 5 minutes, up and down London Road 50 minutes 

Shaun


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Ordered a couple of tyres on the 'click & collect' service on the 3rd September, still waiting for notification that they are ready but I have just received an email asking me to review my purchase
> 
> I actually found the same tyres much cheaper elsewhere and have been using them for nearly 2 weeks



Last time I ordered some tyres from halfords I turned up to pick them up & they weren't there, so the manager said come back tomorrow and they will be here and you can have them for half price


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Sep 2015)

I've praised Halfords many times, including earlier in the thread, but my last click n collect failed - I got confirmation that the order was ready to pick up, got to store and it hadn't arrived. Staff told me it hadn't even left the warehouse, but they'd text / call when it came in.
That was 4 weeks ago and I'm still waiting...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 Sep 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> I've praised Halfords many ties, including earlier in the thread, but my last click n collect failed - I got confirmation that the order was ready to pick up, got to store and it hadn't arrived. Staff told me it hadn't even left the warehouse, but they'd text / call when it came in.
> That was 4 weeks ago and I'm still waiting...



Dont hold your breath.


----------



## bpsmith (19 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Ordered a couple of tyres on the 'click & collect' service on the 3rd September, still waiting for notification that they are ready but I have just received an email asking me to review my purchase
> 
> I actually found the same tyres much cheaper elsewhere and have been using them for nearly 2 weeks


So leave a review, exactly as above!


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Sep 2015)

bpsmith said:


> So leave a review, exactly as above!



It won't make it onto the site, Halfords are very selective with the reviews they allow.


----------



## Sandra6 (20 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Ordered a couple of tyres on the 'click & collect' service on the 3rd September, still waiting for notification that they are ready but I have just received an email asking me to review my purchase
> 
> I actually found the same tyres much cheaper elsewhere and have been using them for nearly 2 weeks


I'm not even going to tell you how annoying it is clearing away uncollected items that people order then change their mind about.


----------



## bpsmith (20 Sep 2015)

Sandra6 said:


> I'm not even going to tell you how annoying it is clearing away uncollected items that people order then change their mind about.


Then we all agree that it's a major problem and clearly costing Halfords a fortune!

We don't like ordering stuff, being promised it's there next day or otherwise, yet turn up and it's not. Call again and still not there.

You don't like clearing the items that arrive weeks later, or were actually there all along but customer told otherwise.

I can see both sides of it being annoying in fairness.


----------



## drummerbod (20 Sep 2015)

Sandra6 said:


> I'm not even going to tell you how annoying it is clearing away uncollected items that people order then change their mind about.



That's the nature of the business - retail.


----------



## User32269 (28 Sep 2015)

Spotted shorts for £10 on Halfords website. Ordered 2 size medium. Text received to say order getting sorted. Later text to let me know they are in store and ready for collection. Cycled to pick them up, bloke in shop informs me they didn't have to be sent and he will just pick them off shelf. He then vanished for 15 minutes and looked a bit furtive while stuffing them in a bag.
I checked once outside, both had medium size tags, one pair being a more expensive brand, I assumed due to not having original order in stock. 
Later in the day decided to throw a pair on and ride a few miles. A struggle ensued then a ripping sound.
The guy in halfords, having been unable to find what I originally ordered decided I would probably not notice if he threw a pair of boys medium in instead!


----------



## Sandra6 (28 Sep 2015)

Items not being in stock when they should be is a major issue, caused predominantly by thieving scumbags!


----------



## User32269 (28 Sep 2015)

I have never robbed anything out of Halfords...just ended up looking like a German tourist in ill-advised Speedos.


----------



## Spike on a bike (28 Sep 2015)

I only ever clicked an collected one thing from halfords 

And even then the guy on the till did it so I could take advantage of an online offer 

But I have to say that I find the guys in the branch I use alway very helpful and even during a Saturday rush they always ask if I need any help 

Just out of curiosity why is the cycling bit upstairs ?

And OH says why is there no disabled access ?


----------

